# Sugarbush - 3/6/2007



## Greg (Mar 6, 2007)

*Date(s) Skied: *Tuesday, 3/6/2007, 10:55 am - 3:00 pm

*Resort or Ski Area: *Sugarbush, Vermont

*Conditions: *Crud, wind-packed powder, Sunny after noon, COLD - temps below zero, Windy.

*Trip Report: *Tough first couple hours this morning for skiing at the Bush. The mountain (and our condos) lost power around 8:15 am. The temps were also horrid with minus double digits and high winds this morning. We were close to heading over to MRG when the power came back on around 9:30. We can see the Gatehouse lift from the condo and didn't see it spinning a good part of the morning. The 10:30 snowphone indicated the Gatehouse and Super Bravo lifts would spin at 11 am. We headed out and actually were able to board Bravo at 10:55.

COLD skiing today, but we were well-protected. I bought a combo balaclava/face mask at the shop in the Gatehouse lodge. The guy said, "$24.99" and I said, "I would pay $84.99 for that today..."  The groomers were firm and crunchy with some areas of wind-packed powder on the sides. The run of the morning was Upper and Lower Moonshine. Easy skiing in the middle with nice bumps lines on the sides. We took a break at the condo for lunch around 12:30.

Got back on Bravo around 1:20. Had a great run on the groomers to warm up. We then hit Jester with Joe and I dabbling in the woods between the Lower Jester turns. Several feet of powder in there. Joe and I hit Stein's which was a bit tough with the fading light. Had a good run on Upper and Lower Birdland. I finished up on Twist to Lower Moonshine.

Great day with nice sunny skies, but VERY cold. Probably my coldest ski day ever. Temps well below zero all day with high winds. Still got in a ton of skiing today since there was nobody here. Fun day!


----------



## Greg (Mar 6, 2007)

Some pics (click to enlage):

North Linx




Stein's Way




Castlerock




Allyn's Lodge




Joe and Allyn's




Zoom on Castlerock




Joe and Dan




Joe on Stein's




Lixi's Twist




Lower Moonshine


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice pics and report.  Burke never opened their summit today because of the wind and cold...more the latter.  They closed completely at 12 noon.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 6, 2007)

Greg, skiing today, your core for sure! 8)

P.S. Bumps look nice on Steins, always liked that trail.


----------



## SkiSkee8 (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice, Sugarbush looks awesome. I probably should have booked our spring trip there instead of K-Mart


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 7, 2007)

SkiSkee8 said:


> Very nice, Sugarbush looks awesome. I probably should have booked our spring trip there instead of K-Mart



When given the choice between those 2, I ALWAYS choose Sugarbush.  For me, it's a no-brainer and I do like K-Mart also.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 7, 2007)

When in doubt, always go with the 'Bush.

There are 3 places I wouldn't be seen dead skiing on a day like yesterday: Sugarbush, Sugarloaf, or Whiteface.

You got balls!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2007)

Greg;150243
Lower Moonshine
[url=http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/data/691/IMG_2052.jpg said:
			
		

> [/url]



damn you grew about 8 feet since you left.  lol

i was wondering if you actually went out yesterday.   Gonna hit rumble?  I'm sure you can talk Joe into it.


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 7, 2007)

Sweet pics!!


----------



## kcyanks1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Great report and pics!  Rumble is so narrow that if you didn't know to look for it you wouldn't see it.


----------



## ski_industry_enthusiast (Mar 7, 2007)

kcyanks1 said:


> Great report and pics!  Rumble is so narrow that if you didn't know to look for it you wouldn't see it.



That's why I like it!


----------



## kcyanks1 (Mar 9, 2007)

ski_industry_enthusiast said:


> That's why I like it!



Same.  But it's just cool


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Greg, skiing today, your core for sure! 8)





Newpylong said:


> There are 3 places I wouldn't be seen dead skiing on a day like yesterday: Sugarbush, Sugarloaf, or Whiteface.
> 
> You got balls!



Core? (I hate that term :roll Balls? Not really. When dressed appropriately and by skiing challenging terrain, i.e. bumps, it really wasn't that bad. My big toe got cold and my fingers a bit, but otherwise I was pretty toasty. It was cold much of the time I was in the MRV this week, I acclimated pretty quickly and the 30's I came home to feel downright blamy...



andyzee said:


> P.S. Bumps look nice on Steins, always liked that trail.



They were good. A bit chunky and winpacked, but fun. BTW, Stein's was groomed last night.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> Core? (I hate that term :roll


 
Well, that's OK, I didn't really mean it


----------

